# Looking for scent of fresh snow.



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

Can you recommend me FO or EO I can use for HP soap that has fresh snow scent? Not winter berries or pine/fir scent, just snow scent. Thanks!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 28, 2014)

Since I do not live in the snow and it is not my favoite part of Mother Nature, I really do not know what fresh snow smells like. Can't say I remember any smell when visiting our local mountains in winter other than the mix of fresh air and pines. That being said, I have completely fallen in love with a fragrance from the Sage called Snow Drops. It soaps fantastically, does not discolor and has a very clean crisp fragrance that sticks like glue. It is not a cheap fo but so worth the cost.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 28, 2014)

I live where we get plenty of snow and can't tell you what fresh snow smells like..  I would go for something ozoney and fresh.   Of course each person may have a different opinion on what snow smells like....especially if it's yellow snow..JK.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 28, 2014)

Ya.... who really knows what snow smells like? Lol. 
I ordered "Fresh Snow" from BB this year, soaped it 3 weeks ago. It smells ahhhhmazing. Clean and crisp! Would make an awesome laundry soap too. 
At any rate, it actually reversed trace so to speak. My soap was VERY fluid through the entire pour., and it took an extra day before I could cut it. Did not gel it. I did a modified tiger stripe, or whatever it;s called, lol. I'll post a pic of it. Was my first modified tiger stripe, so not perfect, but it will work. Can't say if it discolored even a little because I added TD to the whole batch. (I do GM, so wanted a whiter white than what I normally get) Scent hasn't changed in 3 weeks so far.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

I love bramble berry fresh snow. Very fresh, non mint, winter scent. Similar to a laundry fresh cool scent. Soaps beautifully.


----------



## HorseCreek (Oct 28, 2014)

Here is a pic,  it's on the bottom right. ..


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 28, 2014)

I live in the mountains in the snow for 6 months a year.  I'm outside a lot of the time.  I'm pretty sure snow is odorless.

You're going to have to go with the smell of something associated with snow.  Fir, Fireplace, Wet wool (ick), pine, aspens, diesel exhaust.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I live where we get plenty of snow and can't tell you what fresh snow smells like..  I would go for something ozoney and fresh.   Of course each person may have a different opinion on what snow smells like....especially if it's yellow snow..JK.



                     [FONT=&quot]I think “fresh” means “pure”, i.e snow is white in the purest form…[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]And, yes, it has distinct fresh smell. If you ever made snowmen you know…[/FONT]


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> I love bramble berry fresh snow. Very fresh, non mint, winter scent. Similar to a laundry fresh cool scent. Soaps beautifully.



                     I was looking at it. But accordingly comments it discolors…So, I keep looking. Thanks!


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

HorseCreek said:


> Here is a pic,  it's on the bottom right. ..



                     HorseCreek,


  Your pictures look awesome! My problem is I need to make pure white soap and not sure if “Fresh Snow” from BB will not discolor it. Thanks!


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 28, 2014)

Nice soaps, Rachel!

I love Snow Witch oob from Mad Oils...  I'm soaping with it this weekend (hopefully).  There is a hint of pine in it, but mainly it smells cold, and expensive.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> Nice soaps, Rachel!
> 
> I love Snow Witch oob from Mad Oils...  I'm soaping with it this weekend (hopefully).  There is a hint of pine in it, but mainly it smells cold, and expensive.



                     [FONT=&quot]A hint of pine is fine if it does not dominate. I have reviewed all comments and it seems it is what I am looking for. Many thanks![/FONT]


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

soapfanbaby said:


> I was looking at it. But accordingly comments it discolors…So, I keep looking. Thanks!



My fresh snow bramble berry bars are clean and crisp. A little bit of titanium dioxide in the white, and blue oxide in the blue. No discoloration whatsoever. just an fyi


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sorry for the yellow appearance. I don't have a white auto correct or anything, but it's clean white with soft blue. no weird discoloration and I used it at .85 oz ppo.

Here's a better representation of the color from fresh snow.


----------



## soapfanbaby (Oct 28, 2014)

lionprincess00 said:


> Sorry for the yellow appearance. I don't have a white auto correct or anything, but it's clean white with soft blue. no weird discoloration and I used it at .85 oz ppo.
> 
> Here's a better representation of the color from fresh snow.



                      [FONT=&quot]Thanks for letting me know. Seems like a good scent. [/FONT]


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 28, 2014)

Sure. It's actually my top 2 on scent strength so far. That is a 4 1/2 week old bar and as strong as day 1. Some people don't like it and I want to reiterate it isn't everyone's favorite. That said, it's my top 5 scents and definitely one I plan on keeping in my lineup. If you find one you love, revive the thread and share! Good luck finding your perfect snowy scent!!!


----------



## rainwater (Oct 29, 2014)

Your soaps are BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lionprincess00 (Oct 30, 2014)

I agree. The top right one (chocolate swirl) is so pretty (as the rest!). It's subtle, yet has an elegance to it.


----------

